# Deathwatch Codex 6th August



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure how well this link will work for some, especially those not on Facebook. But this went up an hour ago.

https://www.facebook.com/1575682476085719/videos/1657338897920076/


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that's fancy. I'm curious to see what this all entails!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Deathwatch release is awesome, but what surprises me is that the Eldar teasers are connected to it. I thought that they tied to the rumours of a new Rubric Marine release, the War for the Black Library. But perhaps not...


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Still could totally be tied into this war in the webway rumour but yeah, the rumour mill is a bit confused these days.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

From War of Sigmar:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> From War of Sigmar:


Beat me to it.

Also, goddamnit GW. I've just bought £240 worth of Sylvaneth, and now you're bringing the Deathwatch back! Have you not taken enough of my money this month?!

Anyway of knowing how much Death Masque costs yet?


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Speaking of money, via Atia:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Speaking of money, via Atia:


$150 huh. Means around £90-£110, so for me that means £67.50-£82.50...

Can't do it. Not this month, not after buying an entire Sylvaneth army with Codex and the General's Handbook. And the books I wanted this month as well.

Checked my financials and it seems like September at the earliest will be when I can get Death Masque. GW might have run out by then but my local Travelling Man stocks the workshop board games, they still have copies of Deathwatch: Overkill, Betrayal at Calth and Assassinorum: Execution Force. So I should be able to get a copy from there, not as cheaply as getting it on Triple Helix but still cheaper than GW.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well. Looks like DW might be getting access to Xenos weapons...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a beefier Codex than I thought it would be:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope that they are selling that Inquisitor in power armor separately.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

These all look so cool. Each one looks pretty unique too. Wonder how itll all be organized


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fallen said:


> I hope that they are selling that Inquisitor in power armor separately.


I imagine that's the Watch Captain. Not an Inquisitor.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Or the watch master for that matter.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm liking everything I'm seeing here. The weapons, the characters, the flyer, all look very nice and suitably specialist. Delighted to see Capt. Artemis make a 40k debut after so many years in the Inquisitor wilderness. They even kept the same pose. Very cool.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

At this point there's a ton of fluff leaks and I don't have the time to copy/paste them all here but the moment I see rules I'll get them over here. Personally I'm already looking past this 'cuz I don't care much for Deathwatch or Eldar, but this in general seems to be a pivotal move forward in the timeline of 40k and that means interesting things for everyone.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I went away to work for a mere 5 hours and BAM. B&C and Dakka are so lit up with comments and rules that I can barely sift through the mess for my own good let alone Heresy's. Here's a bunch of stuff:



> Via Iuchiban on Dakkadakka
> 
> Decurion is called "Black Spear Strike Force"
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Warhammer-40000-Death-Masque-ENG

Death Masque is available for pre-order at £95.

To be honest, not very impressed. The sprue images are there and yet again GW have missed a golden opportunity with the Deathwatch and given us shoulderpads with chapter iconography already carved into them, which is unfortunate. Not everybody wants to have a Kill-Team comprised of First Founding Chapters with a token Second Founding guy in the back, but these bits offer you no other choice.

I would much rather see bare shoulderpads and have a multi-chapter transfer sheet available so that we can pick out which chapters we want represented in our Kill-Teams rather than GW picking them out for us. Other than that the figures are nice, but not enough for me to pick them up.



Fallen said:


> I hope that they are selling that Inquisitor in power armor separately.


You got your wish, that figure isn't in the boxset.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's very likely still going to be a DW upgrade sprue, we haven't seen pictures but it's a part of this as well. Otherwise where the fuck are those Terminator pads coming from?

Best part of the release for me is those new marine torso backs that come with packs and knives already attached and in a respectable scale (not those stupid little bits that come with the Tactical box). Makes me look at my swathe of marine models with even more disdain than I already do :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Best part of the release for me is those new marine torso backs that come with packs and knives already attached and in a respectable scale (not those stupid little bits that come with the Tactical box). Makes me look at my swathe of marine models with even more disdain than I already do :laugh:


Oh thank god! I hate those parts too, especially on my Stormcast and 30k Marines. Glad to know that if I make a Watch Company I won't have to deal with that crap again.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Warhammer-40000-Death-Masque-ENG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not that its the best solution but i spose you could use bare pads from the tac box...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Or if you yourself do not play Space Marines, I am almost assured that there is someone who does that you play with who has a bunch of blank shoulder pads.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Interesting price list for follow-up releases to this week's Codex and boxed game:

from BoLS:


> Deathwatch Terminator Captain: $25
> 
> Deathwatch Watch Captain: $25
> 
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What's that? Want to see the Deathwatch Codex for yourself?

Linky.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> What's that? Want to see the Deathwatch Codex for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Linky.




Interesting choice for the unit and model photos. Is this army going to rely almost heavily on conversions? That would be interesting.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd hesitate to call straight kitbashing conversion work, but yes. This army is the bits retailer's gold mine. Alternately, find others collecting Deathwatch forces and split Chapter-specific kits with them.

That being said, a number of kits are being repacked with DW goodies.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Also to note, this seems to be the first multi week release in forever. Glad to see they're still doing that.

Makes you wonder what we will see for Genestealer Cult stuff


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I think this bodes well for a 'Stealer Cult Codex and I will throw money at that release unashamedly. Basically I want Deathwatch out of the way so we can get to some 'bad guy' stuff soon, whether it's Chaos or GC.

Also, for those concerned about shoulder pads:










As well as a list someone far more patient than I created showing the number of Chapters easily represented with these pads:



> 82. Ultramarines
> 83. Imperial Fists / Crimson Fists / Iron Fists / Subjugators
> 84. Blood Angels
> 85. Space Wolves / Red Wolves
> ...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Those prices look pretty inexpensive. 40ish for the transport? Wow


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> As well as a list someone far more patient than I created showing the number of Chapters easily represented with these pads.


Not bad, none of the Chapters I want to make are there though sadly. If I get into the Deathwatch i'll just have to buy a bag of blank shoulderpads and use them instead.

Week Three releases and prices confirmed:



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> Deathwatch Corvus Blackstar: £40
> Deathwatch Chaplain: £15
> Deathwatch Watchmaster: £15
> Deathwatch Terminator Librarian: £18
> ...


Not bad, not bad at all. A Deathwatch army might just be on the horizon for me.


LotN


----------

